
The 10 Top Paid Senior-Level IT Jobs - fiaz
http://www.palaestratraining.com/blog/2008/06/the-10-top-paid-senior-level-it-jobs/
======
ovi256
Heh, the corporate world still has its perks, that's sure, but being your own
boss? Priceless. REALLY priceless, non just in the trivial Mastercard ad
sense.

------
maien
I would expect a data warehouse manager should make the list, usually they are
bosses of data architects. Not many IT jobs needs more political and
technological skill that a DW manager.

------
hugh
I admit I don't really come from a corporate IT background, but don't a lot of
those pretty much sound like almost the same job: "Guy in charge of some big
ugly database system"?

------
jrockway
Why do people write articles like this? $100_000/yr in Kansas is much
different from $100_000/yr in New York. But the data doesn't say anything
about location, so it's probably irrelevant.

The article even mentions this disparity, but it doesn't do anything to
correct it.

~~~
helveticaman
As far as I can tell, these jobs are all in expensive cities.

------
henning
CTOs make more money than normal employees? No way!

